# Need tank help



## FishKid91 (Nov 14, 2008)

Two days ago I called a guy about a fish tank. He said it was about 3 feet long. I didn't see any pictures of it and I went to get it. I get their and it's more like 4 or 5 feet and it's a 90gal uniquarium. I paid the guy 25 bucks for it! It's pretty much brand new! Right now I'm using it for my turtles but this summer I'd like to set it up for either SW or FW the thing is it doesn't have any pumps or filters. It's the Uniquarium 3-in-1 system. It has the sump in the back. What is the cheap pump I can get for it? I don't have much cash and have to do chores for the money I get lol. I do plan on getting a job this summer though (I turn 18 in Jan.) so I will be able to buy better things and set it up right! Here is a picture of it so you can see what I'm talking about. Right now it has my two RES in it lol.


http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f65/hal02b0y/Tanks002.jpg


BTW don't mind the walls lol. Me and friends and my girlfriend got bored lol


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

nice tank and nice deal.

if you do choose to go saltwater please to countless hours of research as it is not simple, it will also save you alot of your hard earned money.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

That is quite a nice tank and it'll be an excellent reef (fish only) tank. I do agree with onefish, and think you should probably wait until you get that job before adding everything you can afford and then finding out that you will need to spend more to correct the errors you made tying to be within your low budget.

Best i can say is Join a club, I can almost garantee there'll be one close to you considering where you live so check out MASNA.org and find the club near you. I got me 2 MJ1200 and MJ600 for only $20 thanks to a club member that decided to upgrade (just to give you an idea we all have budgets).


----------



## pino (Oct 22, 2007)

I would love to say to go with saltwater but I won't. My advise: freshwater for now. I am sure that you would succede in SW if you do your homework but a 90 gallon SW will cost you lot. 
What you could do is to give a try to SW with a smaller tank like 15 gallon. I started that way and it gave me the chance to learn without breaking my bank. Yes small reefs are a little unstable but if you don't burn steps and take the time to learn how to handle a nano reef, thing should be ok. 
If you really like it, then it could be a great idea to look at a larger tank like your 90 gallon.


----------



## FishKid91 (Nov 14, 2008)

pino said:


> I would love to say to go with saltwater but I won't. My advise: freshwater for now. I am sure that you would succede in SW if you do your homework but a 90 gallon SW will cost you lot.
> What you could do is to give a try to SW with a smaller tank like 15 gallon. I started that way and it gave me the chance to learn without breaking my bank. Yes small reefs are a little unstable but if you don't burn steps and take the time to learn how to handle a nano reef, thing should be ok.
> If you really like it, then it could be a great idea to look at a larger tank like your 90 gallon.


Right now I still have the turtles in the 90gal tank. I wont move them outside until this summer. Once I move them outside I'll set it up for FW and I'll try my luck at a SW on my 29gal since that is what I have my fish in right now.



Kellsindell said:


> That is quite a nice tank and it'll be an excellent reef (fish only) tank. I do agree with onefish, and think you should probably wait until you get that job before adding everything you can afford and then finding out that you will need to spend more to correct the errors you made tying to be within your low budget.
> 
> Best i can say is Join a club, I can almost garantee there'll be one close to you considering where you live so check out MASNA.org and find the club near you. I got me 2 MJ1200 and MJ600 for only $20 thanks to a club member that decided to upgrade (just to give you an idea we all have budgets).


I do plan on waiting as it's turning to winter and I don't want these little guys outside during the winter months. This is why I have started early on trying to get the pump and filter set up. I turn 18 in jan so when this summer comes around I should have a job( I know 5 different people that work at the place I'm going to try and get a job at and they say it's easy lol) and money to spend. I looked at the MASNA.org site and they do have clubs in Cali but not one for just my area. I searched the MJ1200 and found this.Maxijet 1200 Powerhead Maxijet
Is that the one you got? What size would I need for a 90gal tank. I'm guessing the MJ1200?


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes sir, that's the one. Go to MarineDepot.com and they're cheaper. 

My club is located in the area, but not too close to me. Choose one that's close to you, join their message board and find new friends, cause i garantee you that there are at least 2+ that live in your area. We have members that'll travel 30+miles to get to anothers house to help out so just give it a shot.


----------



## FishKid91 (Nov 14, 2008)

Kellsindell said:


> Yes sir, that's the one. Go to MarineDepot.com and they're cheaper.
> 
> My club is located in the area, but not too close to me. Choose one that's close to you, join their message board and find new friends, cause i garantee you that there are at least 2+ that live in your area. We have members that'll travel 30+miles to get to anothers house to help out so just give it a shot.


I joined a message bored and found a lot of people that live by me and in the same town. Most people like any were from the same town to two hours from me (I have family where a lot of them live and thats fresno.) Is their anything else I'll need for the tank for FW. I plan on setting it up as a FW and then once I have enough money either buying another 90gal tank for SW or converting the 90gal tank I have now into SW. I'd rather have both FW and SW lol.


----------



## FishKid91 (Nov 14, 2008)

Kellsindell said:


> Yes sir, that's the one. Go to MarineDepot.com and they're cheaper.
> 
> My club is located in the area, but not too close to me. Choose one that's close to you, join their message board and find new friends, cause i garantee you that there are at least 2+ that live in your area. We have members that'll travel 30+miles to get to anothers house to help out so just give it a shot.


 
Ok so if I get the Maxijet 1200 do I need anything else? Odds are I'll get it soon and have it so when summer comes around I can put it together and set it up.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

FishKid91 said:


> Right now I still have the turtles in the 90gal tank. I wont move them outside until this summer. Once I move them outside I'll set it up for FW and I'll try my luck at a SW on my 29gal since that is what I have my fish in right now.


please do not move your turtles outside. they do not know enough to hibernate when the time comes as well as find their own food.


as for power heads i personally recommend hydor Ks but thats my opinion.
also, the problem with 90gal saltwater tanks is there height, the standard size 90 is the same size as a standard 75 (except for the height) 
this isnt so much of a problem if your are doing FOWLR, however if you want corals you are going to have problems getting good light penetration unless going metal halides which = $$$ as well as having to buy other equipment like a chiller which = $$$ which = +electricity bill lol.

i do NOT intend on discouraging you from doing a salt water tank, i am only saying do research. lots and lots of research. when you think you've done enough, do more research. this will SAVE you money, as well as give you a chance to save money up. you dont have to buy top of the line equipment, but get something worth while and learn how to do it right the first time... its well worth it.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

MJ pumps are great pump, they work, and are quite... stream pumps like korelias or Tunze, or the MP40W are better because they have a farther spread, also when looking into flow for the tank, you'll want 10x you gallons to have enough flow for all, if you are wanting to keep corals like lps and sps, then you'll want 20x your gallons.

you will need more then flow when you sw and it'll all fairly pricey unless you're a DIY person and then you can save a lot. i wasn't, but i'm moving toward that because of how much you save. It's all research and time and the most important thing, patience, or as the Word call is, long-suffering, and it's exacly that.

FW... you'll need a bubbler, some kind of rocks, perhaps a type of algae, mechanical filtration and some fish... but then you'll look at the FW and SW tanks and ask yourself, "why did i spend so much on FW and all i look at is the SW tank?"


----------



## FishKid91 (Nov 14, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> please do not move your turtles outside. they do not know enough to hibernate when the time comes as well as find their own food.
> 
> 
> as for power heads i personally recommend hydor Ks but thats my opinion.
> ...


 
The turtles will only be put outside during the summer. Once winter hits they are coming back inside. I would also feed them just like I do now. I've been reading and will keep reading about SW. I do understand that it takes a lot of researched and money and thats fine with me but it will wait until I get a job lol


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

BTW, when you clean that tank out, you'll need to clean the heck out of it and all those rocks need to be gone, also make sure that no copper based products have been used on the tank as it'll seap into the seams and then when you add sw to it it'll leak out of the seams and damage your corals and some fish.


----------

